
Ethereum Blockchain Used by United Nations for Sending Aid to Syria - webtechgal
https://cointelegraph.com/news/ethereum-blockchain-used-by-united-nations-for-sending-aid-to-syria
======
harwoodleon
This is where cryptocurrency comes into it's own. I am so heartened to see
that blockchain fintech is being used to help vulnerable people. I predict
that with initiatives like this and things like
[http://disberse.com](http://disberse.com) we will see the whole aid sector
move into this space in the next ten years.

------
davidgerard
What bit of this is supposed to be Blockchain? What bit of this is uniquely
Blockchain dependent? If Gavin Wood is involved, he surely should be able to
drill down into the actual tech bit that requires Blockchain.

